# Gift ideas for a paramedic?



## Starfish

Hi all.
My boyfriend is about to start a paramedic program this fall (I hope he's not reading this thread!) and I would like to get him a gift that he will find useful and helpful during his training and beyond. After reading some of these threads, I'm starting to learn that a whole lot of gear isn't really necessary to carry around all the time, but all the same, is there any piece of equipment or any particular book or other resource that you think would be particularly helpful to a new paramedic?


----------



## EMSrush

A good quality O2 wrench.... I use mine several times a day.


----------



## BEorP

If he doesn't have a stethoscope yet then that it always a good bet. You'll see lots of debate here on what is best, but I think that the Littmann Classic II SE is an excellent steth.

An anatomy and physiology textbook would also be an excellent resource that he could use for his entire career.

I guess an O2 wrench depends on where you work. If the cylinders have the little handle on it then it is not necessary. And really, even if your tanks do need to be opened with a wrench the employer should be providing this (I know, I know... then you need to worry about them getting lost and all that).


----------



## Starfish

He does already own a stethoscope and a sphygmomanometer. He has some textbooks left over from his undergrad days, but I'm sure there are some others out there that would be a useful update to his collection...


----------



## wandering_idiot

The SAM patient log thingy that is erasable and you can velcro to your leg always looked cool, I thought. 

Saves you from remembering not to throw your gloves away while doing report.

http://www.sammedical.com/sam_onscene.html

Or a bunch of pens; mine were always being stolen.


----------



## Icenine

Have his cert framed in a nice frame, NREMT sells some nice paramedic specific ones.

A nice watch designed to handle some roughness and water

Paramedic field guide, not an everyday tool but when you need it its worth gold

If his Service doesn't provide them.  A nice multi season rain jacket and/or ff jobshirt

Starbucks registered gift card, each drink earns points toward free drinks and other perks.

Decent tactical flashlight, I love the fenix TK15

Cafepress a coffee mug or other


----------



## Pneumothorax

Penlight.-a nice LED one
Pens are always good, the stethoscope is an excellent idea with his name engraved on it


----------



## Anjel

I think the watch and penlight is a great idea.

Waterproof and scratch proof for the watch.

The field guide is lifesaver. 

Boot shining kit too.


----------



## STXmedic

Dubin's Rapid Interpretation


----------



## Imacho

A mac book pro. alot of essays, presentations, and demonstrations will be part of the curriculum and a MBP will be extremely helpful.

if thats too much, then something simple like a pair of bigshears. www.bigshears.com. dont get an expensive steth. it WILL get damaged in field by some 5150 pt off their meds.


----------



## jjesusfreak01

PoeticInjustice said:


> Dubin's Rapid Interpretation



I love this book


----------



## AMF

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I love this book



thirded


----------



## Handsome Robb

AMF said:


> thirded



Fourthed, also Pharmacology for the Prehospital Professional by Dr. Jeffery Guy.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier

wandering_idiot said:


> The SAM patient log thingy that is erasable and you can velcro to your leg always looked cool, I thought.
> 
> Saves you from remembering not to throw your gloves away while doing report.



Haha I might get that for myself it looks useful


----------



## 325Medic

ESS Safety glasses / look like Oakleys but you get 2 (1 sun glasses / 1 clear glasses) in the same package, about $90. I wear them. Yea... I got vomit years ago in the eye so I wear glasses all the time while on jobs now. They are ballistic rated and cheap for 2 glasses. Google E.S.S. Crossbows.

325.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier

Actually, EMTs MIGHT qualify for a discount on Oakley sunglasses. The site is mainly for law enforcement and military but it might work for EMS professionals seeing as though they're still government employees. go to www.usstandardissue.com and check out what they offer. The prices are really good, especially for Oakleys but you have to register and be approve before you can order.


----------



## nemedic

LoneStarSoldier said:


> Actually, EMTs MIGHT qualify for a discount on Oakley sunglasses. The site is mainly for law enforcement and military but it might work for EMS professionals seeing as though they're still government employees. go to www.usstandardissue.com and check out what they offer. The prices are really good, especially for Oakleys but you have to register and be approve before you can order.



Not sure if this is still the case, but I was approved in January off my EMT card. Sent in state and NR if that makes any different


----------



## Sasha

EMSrush said:


> A good quality O2 wrench.... I use mine several times a day.



Or you can just collect them from work. 

Not that I would ever do that.

Especially not when they're pink.

I don't wear a watch. You should get him giftcards for like coffee and food and stuff.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier

The glasses are great though. They all meet the military eye-protection standard, so you could take shrapnel or high-velocity objects and your eyes will be protected (not that you'd be taking shrapnel or anything but it's nice to know you'd be protected just in case). They're, on average, about $50-$100 off the commercial price for the same models.


----------



## Flightorbust

I would say a good field drug guide. I know when I was doin my basic training the medic used his a few times a night


----------



## Handsome Robb

Flightorbust said:


> I would say a good field drug guide. I know when I was doin my basic training the medic used his a few times a night



If you have a smartphone. Epocrates is a godsend, and it's free


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

All that paramedics want is a nice thick pair of wool socks.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I thought it was hot in florida?


----------



## citizensoldierny

A good knife or multi-tool. Maybe some extrication gloves.


----------



## LoneStarSoldier

All of these ideas are great, and I'm sure he could use the vast majority of them. Think of the long run though, something that'll last him years and he'll always remember getting it from you. A text book or an engraved stethoscope would be ideal. If you can't decide though, maybe a giftcard would be alright or just tell him that whatever he needs to get you'll cover him


----------



## Sasha

Lifeguards For Life said:


> All that paramedics want is a nice thick pair of wool socks.



No that's Dumbledore. And that's insensitive granted that he is dead.


----------



## okeefe

*Paramedic Gift ideas*

Great Paramedic gift ideas are either a nice stethoscope (Littman is the best1) with engraving or cool accessories like the new 02 wrench at *LINK REMOVED* or the new stethoscope medical tape holder at *LINKED REMOVED* which I will definitely be getting! Of course there's always embroidered gear as well.


----------



## Fish

Starfish said:


> Hi all.
> My boyfriend is about to start a paramedic program this fall (I hope he's not reading this thread!) and I would like to get him a gift that he will find useful and helpful during his training and beyond. After reading some of these threads, I'm starting to learn that a whole lot of gear isn't really necessary to carry around all the time, but all the same, is there any piece of equipment or any particular book or other resource that you think would be particularly helpful to a new paramedic?



Speed wipes, every one at sometime has been caught in the act of doody time and could use some speed wipes to hurry out of there and get on the ambulance. That and a nice overnight bag complete with stuff for shower time, including shower sandels.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R

Fish said:


> Speed wipes, every one at sometime has been caught in the act of doody time and could use some speed wipes to hurry out of there and get on the ambulance. That and a nice overnight bag complete with stuff for shower time, including shower sandels.



LOL Speed wipes. Thats a brilliant idea..


----------



## Martyn

IRIDEZX6R said:


> LOL Speed wipes. Thats a brilliant idea..


 I thought that was what 4x4's were for


----------



## Fish

Aslong as they are moist


----------

